# Whats the warranty?



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey redwood, how long did you warranty this repair? :jester:

Yes, that is a 1/2" PVC slide coupling on a water service.......glued with wet or dry glue.........to 3/4" POLYBUTYLENE!!!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> Hey redwood, how long did you warranty this repair? :jester: Yes, that is a 1/2" PVC slide coupling on a water service.......glued with wet or dry glue.........to 3/4" POLYBUTYLENE!!!


well ya gota give it to them when your gona do it wrong go all the way!


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> well ya gota give it to them when your gona do it wrong go all the way!


Oh they went all the way all right. They patched the asphalt over it!! And now they will be patching the asphalt over it again. I tried to convince the management company that the polybutylene is junk pipe and should be replaced, but all they saw was no leak after the repair.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> Oh they went all the way all right. They patched the asphalt over it!! And now they will be patching the asphalt over it again. I tried to convince the management company that the polybutylene is junk pipe and should be replaced, but all they saw was no leak after the repair.


ya that's typical. Nobody looks down the road 5 years. Look at it this way it's a sure thing you will have work there in the future.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You have PB parts? I have a few buy not too many.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> Hey redwood, how long did you warranty this repair? :jester:
> 
> Yes, that is a 1/2" PVC slide coupling on a water service.......glued with wet or dry glue.........to 3/4" POLYBUTYLENE!!!


That's not my work! :no:

I woulda used a SharkBite! :laughing:


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> You have PB parts? I have a few buy not too many.


Sioux chief sold adapters and crimp rings as of maybe a year ago. Had to harass one of the supply houses to order them in for about a month.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> You have PB parts? I have a few buy not too many.


You can still get Poly x Pex adapters from Barnett Brass (E-Barnett.com). Then you can just use Pex for those minor repairs if you can't find any Poly x Copper adapters.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't want to speak for Tommy, but I know he knows about poly x pex adapters...

It's just that in the pic Letterip has poly b adapters soldered in to copper couplings....

I was wondering the same thing... Where did you get those..


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

We have a fair amount of Poly down here, so we try to keep stocked up on basic repair parts for it. We are getting low on 3/4 " poly x copper adapters, so I will be trying to chase some more of those down soon.

I will post if & where I find them.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> Sioux chief sold adapters and crimp rings as of maybe a year ago. Had to harass one of the supply houses to order them in for about a month.










I only have a few PB fittings and crimp rings left....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PlumbDumber said:


> We have a fair amount of Poly down here, so we try to keep stocked up on basic repair parts for it. We are getting low on 3/4 " poly x copper adapters, so I will be trying to chase some more of those down soon.
> 
> I will post if & where I find them.












No need to chase them down, Wolverine Brass has plenty of them. I also have some leftovers from Zurn and Q pex. 

Since PB is so scarce, most guys will transition with these fittings to pex, then make the repair.


----------

